# GMC Sierra Denali. Clean daily setup



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

I know most of you are prob gonna say why the fvck don't you just finish your **** Durango? I've been bassless for way too long and need some tunes in the daily driver. Show season is nearly over here so I have all fall and winter to finish the Durango. This setup is going to be very clean sounding and have a decent amount of bass to it.

Truck: 2003 GMC Sierra Denali ext cab.









Source: Pioneer PRS-880 (already installed in factory cd changer location)
Video: Alpine TME-740 BT 7" monitor & Directed DVD player + Ipod
Mids& Tweet: Beyma SCK-50
Midbass: Beyma W6
Subs: 2 10" Treo TSX
Amps: Hifonics BX1605 ([email protected]) & Hifonics ZX6400 (85x4)
Box: Very similar to JML Audio's
Wiring: Knu Konceptz 1/0 & RCA's

-Mid & tweet will be ran passive on channels 1&2 of the ZX, the midbass will be active on 3&4.
-Custom Door pods will be made to house the mid and midbass, tweets in factory location


----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

gorgeous truck.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i see you have the rear steer option too. How do you like that setup?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

M3NTAL said:


> gorgeous truck.


Thank you



jonnyanalog said:


> i see you have the rear steer option too. How do you like that setup?


Turns on a dime, love it


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Subs are gonna hit the seat. I have to cut off 1" tomorrow.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Just a little update.

I decided to go with 4 8" eD 9Kv.2's instead of the 2 10" TSX's because of clearance issues. Those should be here hopefully this comming week. I'm building the door pods tomorrow hopefully they will be done by sunday night.

Midbass's will also be Dayton RS180's because I have them laying around from a previous install that I did not use them in and I'm kind of short on cash.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Started making molds of the panel and got all my rings cut and routed. Its raining like hell here so I can't do much more today. I was out of trupan so I had to use the cheapie mdf. It cuts, sands, and routs sooo much worse. Makes more dust too. Anyway here are some progress pics. I should have them wrapped and resined and possibly sanded by tom night. I think I'm going to paint them black.

Molds are 4 layers of chop mat


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice pods. I love how they fit the factory space so well.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know if i'm going to be painting these... I thought about it and my leg is goign to be pretty close to them I really don't want them to get scratched. If I was to carpet them, Do you guys think I should do them in black or a gray? I don't know how close I can get to matching the factory panel.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Should be pretty easy to vinyl them. That would look good and still be durable.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

If you cannot get a matching gray carpet I would do them and black and re-carpet the lowers of the doors in black too. That way it all matches up nice.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

lookin great man, 
so what was the fine from the HOA?
lol


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> lookin great man,
> so what was the fine from the HOA?
> lol


Thanks dude. The fine from what? 










So today I sanded down the passenger side and hit it with soem Rage Gold. I also finally wrapped and resined the driver side.... I guess the driver side underdash sits a bit closer to the door. Its def. going to fit but it does touch so painting is out of the picture or it will rub off on the dash. I'm going to try and pick some suede tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Home Owner's Association?

When I lived in my townhouse they tried to fine me because they said my F150 was a 3/4 ton truck, and nothing over a 1/2 ton truck was allowed. Although my F150 looked like a Super Duty, it was not one. Afterward, I pointed out the fact that one of the board members had a F350 and he should be fined $50/month for violating the Home Owner's Association rules. That board member ended up moving out (lol)!


----------



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

I'mma do something like this for my mom, since I just made a baffle and tucked it behind the factory metal grills. Nice job.


----------



## redz06frc01 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice work so far.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

So today was pretty much a wasted day. Its been pouring rain here again all day so I can't really do any work on the pods. I did go to a few local fabric stores looking for suede but had no luck. One place had faux suede but it was paper thin and looked real cheap. I found a couple more upholstery places that may have it that I will go to tomorrow. The reason why I don't want to order the suede online is because I want to have these installed by the weekend and I don't want to pay to have over night shipping.


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice work. Can't wait to see the finished product. Suede is a great choice for this project. Are you using real suede or a suede-like microfiber?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> Thanks dude. The fine from what?


If my Yard looked like this for a few hrs the HOA (Home Owners Acc)
Would Have Fined me atleast $250..lol
Keep up the good work


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

lv_v said:


> Nice work. Can't wait to see the finished product. Suede is a great choice for this project. Are you using real suede or a suede-like microfiber?


I'm trying to track down real black suede locally but have yet to come across it.



tr0y_audi0 said:


> If my Yard looked like this for a few hrs the HOA (Home Owners Acc)
> Would Have Fined me atleast $250..lol
> Keep up the good work


ohhhhh I got ya ha ha ha. My nieghbors are used to seeing gutted cars at my house. I think some of them think I run a chop shop or something. Most of them are pretty cool like when I have my late work nights til 3 or 4am.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Weather here was crappy again today windy and cold as hell but I did manage to test fit the driver pod and start sanding it down. It literally clears the dash by a **** hair only bad part is the shape is not perfectly symetrical with the passenger side as I had to put a small dip in it. I also tracked down some suede today. I bought a piece of real suede as well as micro suede (stretchy). I don't see any way of doing the real suede without a seem, I just couldn't get it right. The micro suede will work and doesn't look 1/2 bad. I can always re cover it later. Should be installed tommorow afternoon.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I got them wrapped and mounted. Only thing left is to pull my back seat to get to my amp and make the connections.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I just finished wiring up everything.... Only to find out that channels 3&4 on the amp are bad :crap: I bought it 2yrs ago on ebay and never had a chance to use it til now sooo I'm screwed. I do however have the first 2 channels running the Beymas so at least I have somewhat of a front stage. This sucks. I also have engine noise from hell. Not really sure why as I ran all signal wires down the center away from all power sources. I'm hoping the amp is causing this. If not its probably my head unit... damn pioneers


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

what size are the mids in the doors panels?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

The Beyma's are 5.25 and the Daytons are 7's

I just picked up an Orion HP4800 to replace the broken amp so I can finally get some decent sound without noise


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

do you think you could make a set of those door pods for me? There is a guy that does them on another website i am a member of, but i was going to see if you could... I don't know the first thing about fiberglass!

I have set of ID OEM's and I am planning on getting Vifa TG9 3.5"


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

PM me or get at me on AIM we can probably work something out.

AIM sn= Shatterd Windows


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I like the door panels. I wonder if I could get an 8 or 9 to work like that? It would probably rattle the crap out of the panel. I'm not sure if I'll have trouble getting an 8 or 9 behind the panel due to mounting depth issues. The factory woofer is 2 1/2" and I'm currently using a Kicker 6 1/2" with 2 7/8" depth with no mounting depth issues. I've heard that I could go as deep as 3 1/2". I tried a 7" with a 3/4" ring, but the door panel would not go back on. I don't feel like taking the doors apart right now (highs in the 50's = broken plastic stuff) to find the mounting depth and google searches have proved to be useless.
> John


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Bottom









Top with cut outs for flushed lexan


















1/2 inch lexan painted border and edges, all pre drilled

Should have it all finished and carpeted possibly in the truck by tomorrow night. Can't decide if I want blue or white cathodes inside the box, I have both colors, any input?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Subs mounted


----------



## NCMazda3 (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice install! I'm liking it!


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice set-up, I really like the door pods you made up.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Apex Rex said:


> Very nice set-up, I really like the door pods you made up.


thanks, i'm going to redesign them however


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> thanks, i'm going to redesign them however


You a crazy man.


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome build man...

Can't wait to see the finished product.

Subscribed!


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

looks great, love these big truck builds you guys always have so much room...


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

I love your build, my favorite has to be the custom door pods. They flow so nicely with your interior and the recessed mounting is a nice touch too.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Never posted finished installed pics:


































Couldn't do it without the seam, carpet was too thick to stretch that far but oh well, more noticeable in the pic than in person.

I'm thinking about swapping out the subs, as one of them is shot and makes noise when I play them hard. The passenger side Beyma midrange is also shot, so be on the lookout for new, pods and components soon.


----------

